

Amazon Snaps Up Online Math Instruction Company TenMarks - dsr12
http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/10/amazon-snaps-up-online-math-instruction-company-tenmarks-to-help-it-make-education-apps/

======
GuerraEarth
Amazon is good at pouncing and snapping.

